# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS > EDUCATIONAL THREADS >  Are IGF and 1mg IGF-1 Ec (True Mechano growth factor) the same or similar

## Indymuscleguy

I see ARR is offering IGF-1Ec. How does that compare to IGF-1? I have been reading a lot of postings on IGF-1 but not alot on IGF-1Ec. 

Has anyone bought the ARR product? It appears in the photo it comes with some sort of agent to mix it with. I'm not sure if it's BW or Acetic Acid.

Any comments?

----------


## LEGBREAKER123

I want to no the same. I heard the IGF-1 is like 3 time better. The body takes it in better.

----------

